# DIY DC Motor



## Beshires1 (May 24, 2008)

I just thought that I would post this link for anyone who has ever thought about building a DC Motor from scratch. This shows a trial and error approach to building a large, working DC Motor from Bits and pieces I had or could easily acquire. Check it out at
http://sites.google.com/site/diydcmotors/
be sure to check out the useful information page.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

That link didn't work. Got a different one?


----------

